# Anyone read Apocalypse 2012



## arrowblazer71 (Jul 27, 2015)

Has anyone read the book apocalypse 2012. I am not an avid reader and the book has to have a great first few chapters for me to read it all. Am I wasting my time, or is it a good read. Its pure fiction I believe


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

arrowblazer71 said:


> Has anyone read the book apocalypse 2012. I am not an avid reader and the book has to have a great first few chapters for me to read it all. Am I wasting my time, or is it a good read. Its pure fiction I believe


The present year being 2015 should give you a clue.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

No but, I have read the Book of the Revelation. Great book!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A bit cryptic but a great book...

I try not to read apocalyptic fiction - it reminds me too much of reality. I enjoy life thinking it will all be OK. (It will be - I'm prepared for most anything)


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I haven't read 2012 yet I do enjoy dystopian (opposite of utopian) fiction. While some fiction is quite good and has an aura of reality to it, it is still fiction.


----------



## arrowblazer71 (Jul 27, 2015)

i know its fiction, I don't think just because the world survived past 2012 it would give me a clue as to weather its a good book or not, I am not using it as a guide to being prepared.


----------

